# Holy holding female!



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

I bought a trio of little Cynotilapia afra 'blue reef' about a month ago and wasnt expecting any spawning for a while since they are kinda small. I am pretty much clueless what to do for my tank now that one of the females is holding. 

I have them in a 29gal with a fluval 105 which I know is wrong. All I know is I should get a sponge filter right? 

As far as the rest of it im lost... any tips would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

There are a lot of people with more experience than me...so listen to them please, but i have found a lot of informaiton an how to videos on utube...just trying to help...


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

err.. cover the intake?

dunno about sponge filter..
I don't have sponge filter in my demasoni tank but I cover the intake so the fry won't swim into the canister filter.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Aquaclear sponge on the intake keeps the fry safe.
Just cut a hole smaller than the intake and it should stay nicely.


----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks! How soon do the fry start swimming?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

That I cant say. I have only bred other SA cichlids, never Africans.Likely within 5 days as the yolk becomes depleted they will venture forth for food.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

K0oKiE said:


> Thanks! How soon do the fry start swimming?


approx 20 days, depending on species its + or - a few days
mouthbrooders lay less eggs with more yolk


----------

